

Silicon C++14 Web Framework Documentation - matt42
http://siliconframework.org/

======
matt42
Author here. If you have questions or suggestions, please post them here.

~~~
imoldfella
Did you consider libuv? If so why asio over libuv. I've never taken time to
benchmark them, but I have built web servers on both. Libuv has broader api
support like cross platform file aio. Asio has more convenient c++ bindings,
but there are some third party bindings that I haven't tried.

~~~
nly
Async filesystem I/O isn't a priority for modern webapps / HTTP API endpoints
that primarily just slam a database.

That said, I somewhat agree wrt ASIO. I've not quite been able to get ASIO to
put out the reqs/sec, and the API is iffy in some areas, even when using
C++14. Imho it's tolerable with the coroutine integration, but then debugging
becomes a nightmare (forget exceptions because basically every socket
operation can and will throw if the client does anything iffy)

------
decasteve
Nice approach. C++11/14 web frameworks are sorely needed. I was hoping to use
one for an upcoming side project. If I go this route I'll let you know.

I hope this catches on.

~~~
matt42
Thanks. I would be happy to hear your feedback: what was nice, what
feature/documentation is missing, what should be improved, etc...

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8911217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8911217)

~~~
matt42
My previous post was a link to the github repository. This post is about the
new documentation website which gives much information about the framework.

~~~
dang
That's great, but from a "Show HN" point of view, this isn't a new project. So
we've taken "Show HN" out of the title and removed the duplicate penalty from
this post.

~~~
matt42
Thanks Dang, I misunderstood the Show HN principles. I won't use it for the
next Silicon updates.

------
amelius
Cool, but imho to claim "high performance" it should also have support for
HTTP 2.

~~~
matt42
There are already several C implementations of HTTP 2. And it should not take
too long to wrap them in a silicon backend.

------
matt42
Could we know why this post has been banned from the frontpage?

Thanks,

Matt

~~~
eXpl0it3r
I was wondering where it went and had to google to find it again.

~~~
matt42
I hope the HN staff will read this message and figure out what happened...

~~~
matt42
Ok. My mystake was to post two Show HN: One for the git repository, one for
the documentation.

